#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Adobe Photoshop full version for iPad users!

## Adiza

Adobe System Inc is planning to launch the full photoshop app version for Apple Inc's iPad. The app is expected to hit the market in 2019. Adobe has already started working on products for mobile users. Because people like to work on tablets and phone rather than desktop computers. *The photoshop iPad app would immediately push down other mobile apps already existing to fill the void such as Pixelmator, Affinity and Enlight Photofax.*


What do you guys think about this Adobe decision of making its product compatible across all multiple devices?

----------

